# New cory catfish who is very skittish



## egov628 (Jun 24, 2016)

When I was at petsmart buy sand for my tank, I was approached by a sales person who asked if I wanted a free fish and I said yes. The reason was that someone had to shut down their tank and rehome their fish. I picked the Cory catfish and he is very very skittish... like splashing around and running into the bag. He is making laps around in the bag and I was just wonder if that is normal for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egov628 (Jun 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CometTails (Feb 20, 2017)

sounds like he is just put out by all the frequent moving he might settle down when you give him a permanent home.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## egov628 (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh okay thanks. Do you know if I should get him other corycatfishes or would he be okay just soloing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Cories need 20+ gallons and 6+ other Cories to shoal with. They're fun little creatures once settled.

ETA: He is an "Emerald" or "Bronze" Cory. I've seen them by both names.


----------



## egov628 (Jun 24, 2016)

Are they able to jump out of the tank? He is able to move around the bag when it was on the table and right now he is acclimating in the quarantine tank. And I'm curious if they are known for jumping or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

No, but they will dart to the surface.


----------



## egov628 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for your help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

No problem.  I love Cories; i currently have 12 but hope to expand my numbers.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I know, I'm preaching again, but one of the first things I learned is that anthropomorphizing fish is one of the most dangerous things an aquarist can do. There is always a good, concrete reason fish react/act as they do. Usually it's fear, hunger, poor water conditions or illness.

Your Cory is skittish in the bag because he's confined; not because he resents being moved around. He is used to and comfortable in a large tank and now he finds himself in less than a half-gallon of water; pretty scary, right?

TFT is correct: Get him at least five more and they'll all be happy campers. And thank you so much for asking your questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## egov628 (Jun 24, 2016)

I also have another question, I went to the store and they only had three bronze corys so I took them all and also somehow ended up with a guppy since my mom liked the guppy so much. So I got four corydoras and one guppy, they are all being housed in a 10 gallon tank because that is all I have at the moment and I want to buy a 20 gallon tank when the dollar per gallon sale is happening. Is that too overcrowded? Also I have a betta who is in another ten gallon, could they all be in a community together or would the upload be too much. I am planning on doing a 50% water change each week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egov628 (Jun 24, 2016)

Bioload*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I plugged your numbers in to AqAdvisor and checked your stocking levels for a couple different combinations
10 Gallon:
4 bronze corydoras + 1 guppy = 85%
6 bronze corydoras (they would appreciate the larger group) + 1 guppy= 104% (still acceptable) 
4 bronze corydoras + 1 guppy + betta= 94%
6 bronze corydoras + 1 guppy + betta= 112% ( a bit cramped for space, wouldn't recommend)

20 gallon long:
4 bronze corydoras + 1 guppy = 43%
6 bronze corydoras + 1 guppy= 53%
4 bronze corydoras + 1 guppy + betta= 48%
6 bronze corydoras + 1 guppy + betta= 57%

You would have ample room any way you do it in a 20 gallon, and the corydoras would be much happier with more space.


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

I also have flowerhorn in my other tank.


----------

